# Finally got to spend time with my new mistress.



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2014)

So today I FINALLY got the outlet wired in for the Oneway and since I had it spinning I of course had to make sure it works.

Roughed out a few pieces, and got them packed in a paper bag with shavings to dry out. I believe this is what it's supposed to look like right?


Holy Moly, the power and stability of a big machine is just amazing and the variable speed is just a dream to work with. I can't wait until tomorrow, I have to turn some 20 inch table bases for a local furniture maker so I can see what it's like to really use that larger swing!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 10, 2014)

Thats a damned fine machine. Congrats Colin!


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Thats a damned fine machine. Congrats Colin!



I got to turn on her for a little less than an hour. I'm in love I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 10, 2014)

So I'm looking for the "drool" smilie ... can't find the "turning green" one either ... nice looking rig you've got there Colin, enjoy


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 10, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> So I'm looking for the "drool" smilie ... can't find the "turning green" one either ... nice looking rig you've got there Colin, enjoy




The list of "wants" keeps growing, I was going through a box of stuff and I apparently have an entire oneway coring system here, two knives are bent but I think I can get replacements. I'm also looking forward to trying out the D-Bar hollowing rig that came with it too. The one thing I have to keep in mind though is in two years I may very well have to give her back to my friend.......

Maybe I should move in the middle of the night one day.......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Aug 10, 2014)

Nice lathe-I'll help you pack!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 10, 2014)

Colin - if you need a place to hide it come time to give it back, I could make room in my shop for it. I'm only about a 3 hour drive from you and you'd be welcome to come visit and use it anytime you want!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## elnino (Aug 15, 2014)

nice lathe nice bowls. i would buy a 5 gallon bucket of anchorseal. that way you can paint on the sealer after labeling them with date/info.....

now you gotta buy a coring rig//// B)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 16, 2014)

You lucky dog!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2014)

elnino said:


> nice lathe nice bowls. i would buy a 5 gallon bucket of anchorseal. that way you can paint on the sealer after labeling them with date/info.....
> 
> now you gotta buy a coring rig//// B)




I have the pail of original anchor seal and the coring rig is sitting in the corner, A couple knives are bent (It came that way, I didn't do it) so I have to give Oneway a cal and see if I can get just the knives without the rests.


----------



## elnino (Aug 16, 2014)

yeah don't try the knives without the tool support assembly. it would just simply not work.

With the big lathe you don't need a coring rig. but you probably should just use bowl gouges. think big i use a 5/8 gouge for all my roughing. it is massive but saves so much time and can over hang the rest further since made of 3/4 stock.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 16, 2014)

elnino said:


> yeah don't try the knives without the tool support assembly. it would just simply not work.
> 
> With the big lathe you don't need a coring rig. but you probably should just use bowl gouges. think big i use a 5/8 gouge for all my roughing. it is massive but saves so much time and can over hang the rest further since made of 3/4 stock.




I have the tool supports, but I'm trying to buy just the knives since I don't need to replace the supports. their online only lists them in pairs. And I do have a few large gouges, Before this I had a rockwell 14x40 commercial spindle lathe I used for bowl work.


----------



## elnino (Aug 16, 2014)

the knives are meant to bend. i think you should be able to bend them back using a vise and a pipe clap. just be sure that when looking down the bottom you bend them back to flat. also file away any knicks are damage that you might add if you need to really torque those knives. i've bent most of my knives and they still work great. 

slipping the belt while learning will save you. Wish i knew that before i bent the crap out of my super jumbo blade. def slip if coring massive deep blanks. just saves you right before the bend would happen.


----------

